# Braided Leaders



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

I just purchased a braided leader and hope to try it tonight. Does anyone have any experience with them? If so, what do you think of them? How do others handle their leader setup?
Thanks, Lou


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Lou,
I assume you're talking about "furled leaders? I use them & like them a great deal. However, you need to treat them with a floatant or they sink readily. I really like those made with "uni-thread". I have used the same furled leader all season & it's still going strong. I just attach about 2' of tippet to a 7 or 7 1/2' furled leader & I'm ready to go. Check Ebay...some good deals there.
Mike


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Go to www.flyanglersonline.com there are many people who make them on there and will give you a good deal I make them but right now I have a bad back and can't move around that much to make them at this time. But when I get better I'll be back at it Mine usually run 5.00 a piece and I make pike annd muskie leaders alsoalso that run around 10.00 Mine are made withuni and danville thread and the p&M leaders are make with spider line. I have sold all over the U.S. and have a few that keep e-mailing me for more.Later if you really want to have fun get Info online and spend time learing how to do it your self It's very easy after the first 20 or so break. Any ?'s e-mail me.


----------

